
Ask HN: Would you decorate your software department office space - andrelgomes
We are moving to a new office and the software team (only me right now) are getting our own room - closed from the open office where the rest of the team is. I am fine with an enclosed space but we are getting new software team members and interns in the summer and I do not want them coming in a complete white room. Any ideas or inspiration from your office plans? Plants? Artwork? DIY cool lights?<p>Specs:
171 sq ft^2 (enough for 3-4 engineers) the entire office space is 1600 sq feet
No windows
======
saluki
TV for dashboards or maybe showing an HD camera feed of a cool direction
outside your office, since there aren't any windows

Fathead wall clings (Star Wars?).

Custom wall clings relating to your company and/or stack/tech.

Paint areas on a couple walls with white board paint.

A plant or two that can live with just office lights would be a plus.

If your company has sales closes big deals have some lights or even a ding
when one comes in.

LED lights inside crown molding installed a couple inches below the ceiling.

A startup here has some cool movie props (back to the future, pixar), star
wars helmets, lego sets/sculptures, could be a nice addition on some shelves
maybe.

------
sloaken
A train track is always cool.

I think a fish tank, 29 G show w tropical fish (salt are too much work)

Spider plants - there are 3 varieties -hang them up.

Horde flag :-)

Monitor showing nature scenes

